# Online Videos: Furious Fighters, B-17s Carrier Action



## zeno303 (Feb 7, 2006)

Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In Februarry 2006 Newsletter

You are invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In at www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com and watch this month's quadruple (!) feature of World War II aviation films for free online video viewing.

Now showing online "At the Matinee"





* "Fight For the Sky." In February of 1944, General Jimmy Doolittle "turned loose" his fighters to go after the Luftwaffe where they lived. This marked a radical change in strategy from the disastrous tactics of 1943 that kept escorting fighters chained to bombers. Now, US fighters, including the P-51, probed deep into Germany, catching the opposition on the ground, inflicting mortal damage. This feature combines thrilling combat footage filmed by 8th Air Force combat cameramen with some of the most action packed, down and dirty World War II gun camera film you'll ever see. This is the original, uncut 40-minute version of "The Fight for the Sky" featuring twice the rock 'em sock 'em action of the heavily edited postwar release previously shown at the Drive-In.




*"Mission Accomplished" On August 17, 1942 eighteen B-17Es from the 97th Heavy Bombardment Group, Eighth Bomber Command (later Eighth Air Force) from Grafton Underwood, performed the first daylight raid over Northern Europe by US heavy bombers. Escorted by RAF Spit Vs IXs, 6 bombers ran a diversion along the French coast, while 12 more Fortresses attacked the primary target, the important rail yards at Sotteville, France, near Rouen. This mission was a crucial first step in establishing the efficay of American daylight precision bombing doctrine. Though small in scale, the raid was a success, with precision hits on important rail assets, with only two Fortresses sustaining minor damage. Lucky for us, combat cameramen recorded this historic action from briefing through "bombs away.




*"Flight Deck: Crew Landing Respotting Aircraft" Major air battles in the Pacific in World War II often turned on the ability of each side to quickly launch, land, rearm refuel, and then relaunch their aircraft. This unique film is an unusual look (in color) at how US Navy carrier flight deck crews were trained to quickly land, park, fuel re-arm incoming aircraft. As a bonus, you'll see GM FM-1 "Wildcats" and Grumman TBF "Avengers" up close, handled expertly on the tiny deck of a CVE "jeep" escort carrier.




*"Uncrating and Field Assembly of the P-47 Thunderbolt" This truly remarkable step-by-step training film shows how a ground support crew of fifty men could assemble a P-47 in a field using nothing more than muscle, unpowered hand tools, and pieces of the shipping crate it came in. We're talking nothing more than hammers, wrenches and bicycle pumps!You'll also get a unique look at the inner workings of the big Jug as it is literally bolted together buy field personnel. A must see for P-47 fans and shade tree mechanics alike!"One of my personal favorites!" Zeno 




New Spit Alert! We've added a free download of a pilot's handbook for the Spitfire Mk IX, XI XVI, joining manuals for the IL-2 "Sturmovik" joining manuals for the De Havilland Mosquito FB V1, Spitfire II and the Me-262 jet fighter. 

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature "live on line" video for twenty four 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, Stearman N2S and a different WWII documentaries every month "At the Matinee." 

That's over 14 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the internet.

Zeno
Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In
World War II Aviation Videos playing live online -- 24/7
http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the free bees Zeno!


----------



## zeno303 (Feb 7, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Thanks for the free bees Zeno!



My pleasure.

Z


----------

